

Ask HN: Porn sites use Facebook API - MeatPriest

I was surprised to visit an adult site today (with Firefox and NoScript, of course) and find scripts being pulled from facebook.com and fbcdn.com. In an apparently legitimate use of the API for "liking", the site can theoretically access basic information from my Facebook account. Worse, it's almost impossible to spot this in a browser without NoScript.<p>The ultimate Internet nightmare is here: your porn-viewing habits can be linked to personal details about yourself.<p>BTW The site in question is [NSFW]: http://www.shooshtime.com/
======
tlack
That isn't how the "Like" social plugin works. The site doesn't know anything
about you. FB, on the other hand, does know you visited that porn site though
I expect that amount of data is too much for them to store for long. They will
of course definitely store something if you like it.

